# Celtics-Sonics deal official!!



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

http://www.sportsline.com/u/ce/multi/0,1329,5541956_54,00.html


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

bad deal


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

since when did the cletics become the knicks? This makes two pathetic trades in a row for them, not to mention taking the Nuggets pick in 2001 instead of waiting a year and getting a top 5 pick.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Good deal for the Sonics. Kenny Anderson's contract comes off the books after this year. Plus, they get a good young player in Forte. The Celtics will probably make the Finals this year, but they will regret this deal long-term.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

Excellent trade for the Sonics, horrible trade for the Celtics.

The Celts take up Baker's HUGE contract, while the Sonics get in return, a young SG, a veteran PG who's contract expires soon.

Now for Boston, who will be their PG? Delk? And who will start at PF? Baker? or will they move Walker to the 3, and Pierce to the 2?


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*GOOD DEAL!*

OK now tell me I'm wrong if Vin B had his best years in the east. Also with losing rogers this will keep a good scoring punch off the bench and he can spell walker and battie when they need rests. Oh and you can bet that even though he didn't play any D in Seattle that O'B will have his butt working hard in the off season. Kenny we can replace his 10pts and 5ast. that wont be a problem.Vitaly was only a big body and he didn't really do much anyway......But the bad part after we took Forte last year and worked him at PG he finally looked good this offseason and then we trade him(thats the dumb part) But all in all I think that it will make us a better team. Plus you cant doubt Shammonds potential to be one of the best 3pt shooters in the L. Now it still remains to be seen whether or not he'll be the backup point we need but with the addition of JR Bremer he will help with some of the load..


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I kind of think that if Nate McMillien could not inspire him to play defense then it can't be done.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Boston's starting lineup next season???

C: Battie
PF: Baker
SF: Walker
SG: Pierce
PG: Delk???

The Celts are now strong at every position except PG. There are some good PG on the FA market, so they'll probably go after Jeff McInnis or Troy Hudson.

I like the deal for the Sonics too. I think that they could've gotten way better players than they got, but they freed up some cap room, maybe enough to sign Rashard Lewis, which is their main objective here.

Maybe the Sonics lineup will look something like this???

C: Booth/ James/Drobnjak 
PF: Radmanovic/Potapenko
SF: Lewis/Ansu Sesay (if re-signed)
SG: Barry/Mason/Forte
PG: Payton/Anderson/Forte

If the Sonics are lucky, Forte will learn to play the point, Mason and Lewis will become 20+ppg stars, Radmanovic will give them rebounding and scoring, and Jerome James and Predrag Drobnjak will be very good centers.


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*Actually*

The C's wont go after a PG in FA, unless its for near minimum. They have to avoid thel uxury tax, and are real close to it.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I think Baker could end up playing center for the Celtics. This deal could be a good one, if that happens. The east doesn't have big centers and Baker might be able to help them, as he can score inside.

Walker got as many assists as KA last year, so I don't see a problem at PG for the Celtics.

Sometimes a new location is good for players and maybe Baker will help this team a lot this year, especially in the playoffs. I see this as a deal that might be beneficial to both teams.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Rifleman I have a question. How do you get quotes and stuff to appear under your posts like "I love this game!"? Do you just write what you want to say in the signature box?


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

spartan empty out your pm box!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

good and bad for both;
baker may have some success in boston but he becomes their highest paid player and is probably going to be their 3rd option,not a good combination.williams is a fillin and before celtic fans ask,he's not a pt guard.
the sonics get rid of big salary in vin and most likely anderson after next year.they get forte who may be able to get some productive minutes in the west but he wont start and he's not a pg either if anyone was asking.
p.s.other issue for sonics is rashard lewis,he isnt getting many takers,but seems like his agent and sonics brass are developing some bad vibes.possibility would be a sign and trade with seattle getting a low post player in return.my opinion is they secretly like radmonovic over lewis anyway.


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

> my opinion is they secretly like radmonovic over lewis anyway.


I dont think thats too muh of a secret. Someone from within the Sonics organization had commented on Radmanovic's improved play(during the season) and had said something to the effect of that they have a backup plan incase Rash wants too much $(ultimetly, Radmanovic IMO)


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Well I think it's safe to say the Sonics are shopping Gary Payton. Let's face it Kenny Anderson is a qulaity starting PG who has refused in the past to play backup ask the Toronto Raptors. 

They also now lose enough salary to sign a Kandi or re-sign Lewis(un-likely IMO).

I have no idea what Boston is thinking snatching that monstress cotract of Bakers. If it anit broken dont fix it and the Celtics just broke it unless they know they have a PG comming in. Im guessing they will go after Dooling and maybe Childs because Delk definetly wont do the job for a team who wants to contend in the east.


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*What I think will happen is...*

The Celtics IMO(Ive changed my opinion) needed this trade. They were going to lose Rogers to FA. They needed a big man, who can rebound and is a legit post player(although Baker is still not near his once All Star status). By doing this trade, they were able to get that. There are 3 different lineups I can see them using.

C Baker
PF Walker
SF Brown(assuming he improves)or EWilliams
SG Pierce
PG Delk

C Battie
PF Baker
SF Walker
SG Pierce
PG Delk

or
C Battie
PF Walker
SF Brown/EWilliams
SG Pierce
PG Delk

Personally, I think Baker will start. The C's wont be paying him 10+ mil to come off the bench. Dependng on the team they are playing(if its an Eastern team), I think Baker will be playing C.

The Celtics aren't screwed(except capwise in the future). With Baker, they have a legit post presence....one who bullies in, not an outside shooter. Assuming JR Bremer, Sundov, Cook, S. Williams, and Kedrick Brown continue to improve, thats a pretty good bench(also Battie, if he comes off the bench.)

Walker and Pierce will keep the C's out of the lottery and ultimetly decide how far the C's go into the playoffs. But players like a Vin Baker, could make a huge difference when they need that extra rebound, or someone to help take the scoring load of of Paul Pierce and Antoine Walker. The problem is, they will be relying on unproven PG's in Delk and Williams and young, very inexperienced PGs in Cook and Bremer.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*VERY NICE!!!!*

That probably the best Post I've seen!!!!Great description of the entire scenario!!!! 


Since w're on the subject does anyone know how talks are going with the rest of their FA.Strickland, McCarty,and Blount


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*Thanks...*

From what I heard and read(it was about a week ago, so i don't know if it still hold true, especially after this big trade).....is that Blount and McCarty won't be back, in attempts to stay below the luxury tax threshold(sp?). Apparently the C's are, under no circumstance, to enter the luxury tax area....meaning that Blount and McCarty would probably be out of Bean Town. The C's were, I don't know if they still are, interested in bringing back Strickland....but again, this news is at least a week old, and now with this trade that went thru, it will probably change things.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks!!!I'm out like Bobby Knight in Indiana!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Horrible trade for the Celtics. They lose their only decent point guard and get stuck with a $10 million a year, fat bum who hasn't had a good season in years, and plays the same position as their All Star power forward. Walker can't play the 3, so what's Baker going to do? Come off the bench? He can't do that, he's being payed too much. But they could try Walker at the 3 position right? Of course, and see him get beaten to the hoop every single play by quicker SFs. This is a black day for Celtics management. I guess even after the Rick Pitino days there are still boneheaded moves in the Boston front office.

Seattle gets a steal. They finally got a taker for Bakers ugly contract, they lost Shammond Williams who wasn't getting any PT anyway, and they get a backup point as replacement for Earl Watson, who's contract runs out after this season!


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*Hmmmmm......*

Would I have done that trade? No, but I see why they did it.

Walker could play some 3 against the KG's, Harrington's, and the bigger SF's. Plus they could always use a zone to buy some minutes. The loss of KA will hurt them because they will be relying on young, unproven PG's in Delk, Cook, Bremer, and Williams.

They needed a banging PF/C. And in the East, Baker can play Center.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I have posted this everywhere the topic was on the Celtics and the Sonics, and believe me KA is not even a decent player, he is not even a player, he shoots from one spot of the floor and doesn't have a good court vision, he can't pass at all, he just sux.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

The only problem I see with starting Walker and Baker is weak rebounding. Baker used to be a 10 rebounder, but has slipped a lot since his best days. Walker is too busy hoisting 3 pointers to rebound effectively.

I think the trade will be ok for the Celts, as lon as they are hoping for a 14 point 6-7 rebound guy. For his salary, that is bad, but so was Andersons 9 million for a very average point, who last year had his only good year in a while.

I think the Celts improved for next year, but are now stuck with this lineup for a while


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I think it all depends on what Vin Baker the Celtics are getting. The 4 time all-star Vin Baker or the lazy out of shape Baker. Maybe a return to his hometown area will help rejuvenate his career. I know he isnt from Boston but I think he is from close to there and went to college at Hartford.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Someone mentioned that Baker played his best ball in the East, but neglected to mention that he was about 20 kilos lighter and five years younger when he did. He is little more than dead weight these days.

When he went to Seattle, people called him 'Vin Baker: Championship maker'. Yes, you're allowed to laugh at that


----------

